# What is there other than CBT?



## explorink (Jan 18, 2014)

I did Cognitive Behavioral Therapy last year for a whole year and although it helped a bit it did not eliminate my SA and it's all come back even worse. I met with a psychologist today and she arranged a session every Wednesday.

I'm curious as to what other forms of therapy are, besides CBT? I'll be on meds too.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Self imposed exposure works well, you just need to have alot of drive and desire to get better


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I've looked a little bit into "Acceptance and Commitment Therapy"... It's an alternative to CBT...

This is the Wikipedia article on it, though it looks like it could have been written better...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acceptance_and_commitment_therapy


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Even after CBT you still have to keep putting the work in yourself, setting yourself scary tasks and goals.
Exposure really works too!


----------



## explorink (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't know if everyone understood my question. I am going to start seeing a psychologist again. Last year I saw one and we did CBT. It did not work as well. 

Now I am going to be starting sessions again, but my psychologist said the therapy won't be CBT. What do you think it could be?


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe it's just talking therapy  If the CBT did not work well for you then perhaps you need talking therapies first because you're ready to move on to CBT and exposure. 

I can't be sure though. I'm not sure what other kind of therapies there are other than those.


----------



## explorink (Jan 18, 2014)

Metal_Heart said:


> Maybe it's just talking therapy  If the CBT did not work well for you then perhaps you need talking therapies first because you're ready to move on to CBT and exposure.
> 
> I can't be sure though. I'm not sure what other kind of therapies there are other than those.


What does talking therapy consist of?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

Psychoanalysis, psychodynamic therapy, jungian analytic therapy.

Expect to pay major £$€ for any of them.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Ugh, I did it for 4 years and it didn't help one bit. Maybe it felt better to talk to someone, but the methods didn't work. All I got was deep breathing exercises. Really, it was just useful because the counselor and my psychiatrist were in touch, so it was easier to determine which meds I should be on.

I have no idea if therapy is even worth it anymore. I've gotten better on my own, I guess.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

explorink said:


> What does talking therapy consist of?


Pretty much what it sounds like. Talking through your feelings, thoughts, and doing simple exercises.. nothing too 'out there' but enough to get you started.



Slytherclaw said:


> Ugh, I did it for 4 years and it didn't help one bit. Maybe it felt better to talk to someone, but the methods didn't work. All I got was deep breathing exercises. Really, it was just useful because the counselor and my psychiatrist were in touch, so it was easier to determine which meds I should be on.
> 
> I have no idea if therapy is even worth it anymore. I've gotten better on my own, I guess.


That sounds like just talking therapy to me, or from my experience of it. There are more advanced therapies than this that require doing harder exercises and it can be strenuous but worth it.

I did therapy for 8 years and it didn't really affect me much, then I did CBT for a year after that and it made a huge impact.

I think with any therapy though, you have to be completely open to it, honest and willing to put in any work they give you to do. It can be really hard sometimes.

I found sometimes I didn't want to go in to therapy knowing the challenging exercises they were going to give me, but perseverance made it worth it in the end.

I wish anyone the best of luck if they're going for therapy


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

This link gives you a broad overview of some types of therapy. You can also ask your therapist what type of therapy she/he uses, and then google it. I've done that before.

http://www.apa.org/topics/therapy/psychotherapy-approaches.aspx


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Schema Therapy, Gestalt Therapy, Psychodynamic, to name a few.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Dialectical behaviour therapy which is largely based on mindfulness. Best to simply ask your therapist, however.


----------



## ASAR (Sep 14, 2010)

Dr Jeffrey M Schwartz 'You are not your brain'


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't think CBT is useful for SA.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

changeme77 said:


> I don't think CBT is useful for SA.


It worked for me. I did just under a year of CBT and went from being unable to leave the house to going to meetings everyday and shooting and directing weddings of 100+ guests.

It depends on the person, on your therapist, how much you're willing to put the work in.


----------



## freshjive (Jun 4, 2008)

Pompeii said:


> Dialectical behaviour therapy which is largely based on mindfulness. Best to simply ask your therapist, however.


Mindfulness meditation helped me immensely without the aide of a therapist. I simply meditated at home and applied mindfulness during difficult situations.

I feel like I'm 90% better from when I first started meditating and getting better and better everyday. If I never found mindfulness I think I would be miserable and hopeless today.

Now I'm much happier and hopeful for the future. I recommend meditation to anybody. If Dialectical Behavior Therapy is based on mindfulness then I recommend that too.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking inside yourself for the solution. I gave up long ago trying to get someone else to fix me, the only one who can fix me is me.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> I don't think CBT is useful for SA.


I found that it worked well. It's also worked for other issues that I've had/do have when I applied the principles. The thing with CBT is that the sessions aren't supposed to cure you. It's not like you take the therapy and that's it. It's important to continue to apply the methods continuously until they become habit, and even after that.

That said, some of the newer therapies (ACT, DBT) have also been found to be effective, so it's not like CBT is your only option if it doesn't work.


----------



## DefeatSAD (Sep 25, 2013)

I find schema therapy helpful


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

I've heard of motivational interviewing


----------

